# Official Laugh at the Pack Thread



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thats a good one. :toofunny: :jammin:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the packers are terrible this year.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Packers didn't look good... The 1st Q. just killed them. So Huey, did you manage a few points with all of Farves throws to the other team?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

gotta love a butt kicking at Lambeau!

:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

0-3 at home.....unheard of for the Pack.......I am really upset............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

UFF DA, she's going to be a long year for us Packer Fans alot of bad breaks thsi year with injurys and not resignging Mcenzie. Their defensive back field is horrible.

If the refs had not reveresed that int. bad call by the way it would have been even worse.

Just gotta keep pulling for my team and hope we can get at least two more wins this season even a split with MN would be sweet.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Packer backer for 41 years here....must of been at least a half dozen superbowl and championships won so I am very happy with the PACK!!!! 8)


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"Packer backer for 41 years here....must of been at least a half dozen superbowl and championships won so I am very happy with the PACK!!!! "

Typical packer fan
_________________


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

isn't it sad :huh:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

sad? more like wonderful


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I feel sorry for Viqueens fans...they have never won a superbowl but are experts at letting their fans down in the end. I haven't watched a whole football game in so many years I forgot the last one. But it is fun to kid people anyway 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great game...thanks Titans! :jammin: :jammin:

Going to be tough next week....Packers vs. Lions...would like to see them both lose.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow that's a lot of bananas! 

Tough for us to rub it in though considering the Viks almost lost to Houston. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i just wish our defense would get more take aways like last year. i suppose there still getting used to cotrell and his schemes.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

true - chavous and russell need to get a couple of pics

How about Hovan doing the Rick Flair strut after the Texan QB runs into him? Almost embarrasing to call it a sack. :eyeroll:

Good thing Daunte is the man this year so far


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe the Vikes should put a bunch of bananas in the end zone...ol whats his name Mcwhatever could probaly find it then. :lol:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The Pack might suck but you just know that the Vikes will lose at least one game to them.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

>Custody Battle Ruling:
> >>>
A seven year old boy was at the center of a courtroom drama this
morning when he challenged a court ruling over who should have
custody of the boy. The boy has a history of being beaten by his
parents and the judge awarded custody to his aunt. The boy confirmed
that his aunt beat him more than his parents and refused to live
there. When the judge suggested that he live with his grandparents
the boy cried out that they beat him more than anyone. The judge
dramatically allowed the boy to choose who should have custody of him.
Custody was granted to the Green Bay Packers this morning as the
boy firmly believes that they are not capable of beating anyone.

k:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

boy ill tell you what, if ole desmond howard wouldnt have left them for the...... o hell, i cant think of the name of that team, its from california, i havent been near the tv in forever, ive been workin on this freakin website, chris youve made it so addicting, but if he wouldnt have left green bay and retired, green bay woulda taken it all these past couple of years :roll: :withstupid:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> >Custody Battle Ruling:
> > >>>
> A seven year old boy was at the center of a courtroom drama this
> morning when he challenged a court ruling over who should have
> ...


NOT FAIR, THAT IS A JOKE WE TELL ABOUT THE VIKINGS!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> NOT FAIR, THAT IS A JOKE WE TELL ABOUT THE VIKINGS!


Fair??  Don't ever talk with a Viking fan who's lived through the Herschel Walker trade about fair. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Point taken !

You should also add in having to deal with a coach and GM that MISS THEIR FRIGGIN TURN DURING THE NFL DRAFT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Or passed on a Warren Sapp and drafted some Alexander guy instead.

What's the latest on Farve retiring?? I Haven't heard much about it in the last 10 minutes or so. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Favre Update:

He is still god, not retiring, they may as well shut down the NFL when he does hang em up! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

At least when he's gone the Packer team might get some attention. 
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Unless you are a cheesehead,does anyone really care if Farve retires?????????? :fiddle:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Unless you are a cheesehead,does anyone really care if Farve retires?????????? :fiddle:


What a total lack of respect for one of the games ALL TIME GREATS !

It is FAVRE not FARVE

** Don't ask me, I've been trying to figure it out for years. Just another dumb thing the French have done.

Have a great day all !!!!! Should be getting nicer here in the capital city today!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> It is FAVRE not FARVE
> quote]
> 
> It is DAUNTE not FARVE
> ...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I hate to say it, but I am very impressed with Daunte this year.

BUT THE TRAVELING SIGNAL HE USES AFTER TOUCH DOWNS HAS TO GO! uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

It's rolling and I agree it's kind of dumb.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK...He WAS an outstanding quarterback,but,unless you are a Cheesehead,does anyone really care if FAVRE retires????? :fiddle:

.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WAS? WAS? WAS?

COME ON NOW............WAS? HUH? :withstupid:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

He still has his moments, and 90% of NFL teams would take him in a heartbeat for one more year, but he should go out on top and retire after this year or next year.

Ken, how many TDs will Daunte have by Thanksgiving?? :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi...I just have a hard time saying something nice about the team I love to hate.

Time to retire and go home to his kids.

Shu....Average fo 3.5 per game...35


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't worry, I feel the same way about the Vikes. Nothing worse than having the Pack suck and the Vikes dominate in the same year!  Looks like my only hopes for the season is an unlikely sweep of the Queens!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We are only 5 games into the season...no Vikings fan will forget last year's 6-0 start.....long way to go yet....especially with the way Mn's defense is playing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I must admit that my absolute favorite sportscaster call is P.A. yelling Touchdown! NOOOOOOOOOO! NOOOOOOOOOOOO! The Cardinals have knocked the Vikings out of the playoffs!

Last seasons miracle....in the eyes of a PackerBacker!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Paul Allen is great, even when the Vikes lose. Only a matter of time before he hits the big time in my opinion.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The biggest difference between a Packer fan and a Viking fan
is that Packer fans only want to talk about the past,
where Viking fans only want to forget about it.

Even though I am a Viking fan, I wouldn't dare get 
to excited over a good start from Daunte.
With the weapons he has he should rack up the numbers.
Until he can win a big game on the road, (Mon. night in Philly?)
he won't get this fan to believe in him.
Say what you want about lack of protection,
but his head just isn't there at critical times.
(fumbles on the goal line?)

Enough about being realistic, I'd rather enjoy
the division standings while they last. :lol: 
Cheers!!
:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Enough about being realistic, I'd rather enjoy
> the division standings while they last. :lol:
> Cheers!!
> :beer:


 :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh come now, you watched a Superbowl team of yours celebrate and I'm sure you had one heck of hooplah yourself. I would have. Give us Vikings' fans a little something to cling to in this time of need. :lol:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


Yep thats pretty funny


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

come on now, let's start closing threads after a week. I'll eat my crow at the end of the season however, and not until then.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: we should just drop this.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I had to copy this from another forum. I think it sums it all up pretty well.



> Things I hate:
> 1. Ron Winter-your crew absoulutely blows. When Cris Collinsworth keeps highlighting calls you blew, you know you s---. That Packer spot was bad and it was clear that Derek Ross was on top of that ball.
> 2. Minnesota Packer Fans-move, cause we don't need you. I'm sick of this "we're the best" attitude. Where were you after you got spanked by the Titans?
> 3. Instant Replay- This system s----. You can challenge some things, but can't challenge others. Isn't the use of replay to get calls right? Why do we deem that play unreviewable.
> ...


 :rollin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

And the Viking's self destruction is on schedule as usual...what did they say in Boston? Oh yeah, "Reverse the Curse." As Vikings fans, I wish we could bottle that mojo and ship it here!

The sad thing is the fact that the Purple and Gold are going to have to take the LIONS seriously next weekend!

Point of reference, my brother was at the MN/AZ game last year. He and his friends were so bummed out after that game that they didn't even go to the Suns/76ers game they had tickets to that night! Such is the life of us Vikings fans.

But...I was born a snakehandler and I'll die a snakehandler. Go Vikes!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin: GO PACK GO :jammin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's tough enough to win at John Deere Stadium without the officials wearing cheeseheads.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

They were bad, and the home cooked crowd knows it. uke:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm not so sure that I can agree with the inconsistancy in the down by contact rule. If you are down by contact for the rest of the game, why are you not down by contact in a pile during a recovered fumble. The replay could have easily shown that the Vikings had recovered the fumble at the end of the game and the person who recovered was obviously down by contact. There is no question that it was stolen in the pile. Replay is OK but......Why not in this case and an obvious call? I am not a Viking fan but I think that there is a little inconsistancy in the application of the rule. Maybe it cannot be revued but.......


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Typical Viking fans crying again!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I must say, I love the Packer-Viking rivalry because it seems like the games always go down to the wire and their is always a call or two that could/should have gone the other way! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Bad calls happen, but the ones that can decide the outcome of a game?????? At least they could be reviewable.


----------

